# Luython composer , is really important since he a last burgundian school



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

He left us a missa that was printed perhaps more im too tired to look book on Renaissance, but all i know is Organ work is so mutch interressant , let's just hope harpiscords by Carolus Luython exist.


----------

